# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Yii Framework >  کنترلرل های مشترک در نسخه advance

## j_naroogha@yahoo.com

سلام 
بعضی (در واقع اکثر) کنترلرها و مدلها هم در سمت frontend وهم در سمت backend  مشترک هستند(در واقع یکی هستند و شاید بعضی action  ها در یکی باشه و در دیگری نیس....). 
واسه اینکه بشه در هر دو طرف از یکی استفاده کرد راهی هست یا  نه؟ یعنی باید هر کدوم رو دوبار در پروژه استفاده کرد؟

----------


## jafaripur

می تونید به صورت مشترک از اکشن ها استفاده کنید. در فایل کنترلر هر بخش می توانید کلاس مربوط به اون اکشن مشترک را آدرسی دهی کنید.

----------

